# Anubias on artificial decor?



## mmf_1013 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has tried tying anubias plants or java ferns to artificial "plastic" decor? I plan on tying it down with cotton thread, but am wondering if it would all be for nothing.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Unfortunately it wont work very well, The roots attach to wood because of the nutrients the wood gives.


----------



## brian18gallon (Sep 12, 2010)

I have 2 of them tied to plastic and they have been doing very well for a few months now. I don't believe that they get food through the roots anyway


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

In this picture the tank on the far right has a big wad of java fern and java moss attached to a resin 'log'. It is on the left side of that tank. Been like that for about 2 years now.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I've attached 1 inch rhizomes of anubias nana, no root or leaf just rhizome, on a small piece of rock. It grew many leaves and a nice root that wouldn't let go of the rock. I also did the same thing to those plastic cross-stitch mesh, it did the same thing. I also have java ferns and windelovs on fake chunks of dw and concrete rocks, it's going great and has attached to it nicely.

I use super glue gel, such as locktite, to attach their rhizomes.

Here it is after 2 months after being attached to a chunk of concrete from the sidewalk:


----------

